# Received the BMC Women's Streetfire SSW



## carbonLORD (Aug 2, 2004)

Finally arrived. For a 55.5 effecticve top tube in the XL size, it seems smaller then I expected which is great. I'm glad I didn't go with the smaller size, large. This is for my girlfriend who is 5'9 at 130 lbs. She is on her way over and doesnt know I bought it for her. I'll post pics later once we confirm if its going to work or not but from my experience, it looks like a perfect fit. Thanks again to the few who made suggestions when I was ordering it. Cheers! :thumbsup:


----------



## il sogno (Jul 15, 2002)

Excellent. I'd love to hear how she likes it.


----------



## altagirl (Jun 12, 2009)

I'm interested in hearing how it fits her as well. I've been eyeing one of these as I don't have much of a budget, but my current men's frame is too long in the top tube so I've been thinking a WSD frame would help. I'm also 5'9". What is her inseam?

Thanks!


----------



## il sogno (Jul 15, 2002)

altagirl said:


> I'm interested in hearing how it fits her as well. I've been eyeing one of these as I don't have much of a budget, but my current men's frame is too long in the top tube so I've been thinking a WSD frame would help. I'm also 5'9". What is her inseam?
> 
> Thanks!


Have you tried using a shorter stem?


----------



## altagirl (Jun 12, 2009)

il sogno said:


> Have you tried using a shorter stem?


The bike fitter pointed out that the bigger issue is that my handlebars need to be about 2" higher than they are now. So it basically needs to be slightly shorter and a lot higher. And it already has a 10 degree rise to it and all the spacers under the stem... 

Basically, the advice has been that while I can find a goofy 45 degree rise stem or buy a new fork with a longer steertube and add a big stack of spacers, ultimately I would get the best handling by finding a frame with a shorter top tube/but taller in height. Which, to my understanding, is one of the main things WSD design is meant to do.

Though for the time being, I will likely just play around with shorter/higher rise stems and such.


----------

